# Peach wine



## afireguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello everyone,
started my peach wine nov 30th. Starting sg was 1.090 using champagn
yeast. It was slow the whole time got down to 1.034 and I added nutrients and engerizer and two lbs or so of sugar raising the sg to
1.056 now back down to 1.036 and racked it again and now its totally stalled out. Im about 4 inches low in the corboy. Should I add a stronger yielding yeast with spring water or just bottle it and go on?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## grapeman (Nov 19, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, why did you add two more pounds of sugar? With a peach wine you don't want high ABV- it masks the flavors. The highalcohol has probably killed the yeast. Try Lalvin 1118 yeast as a starter(mixed with water to get going first) Do a search on yeast starter and you should find info on how. Next time if you start with 1.090, that is as much sugar as you will need. If you want to sweeten it a little after, do it when fermentation is done and you have stabilized with K-Meta and K-Sorbate. When in doubt about something, ask here and somebody will get right back to you. 


I hope you can get it going again or it is going to be VERY sweet.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 19, 2007)

Applemans right, it's going to be hot, or it's going to be sweet...............

or.............

It's going to be twice as much...........






I'm assuming you used frozen concentrate, if not, get a couple of them anyways. Based on what you have posted, you are just a little under 12% ABV right now. If it can finish dry it will be just under 17% ABV which is going to be to hot for peach. If you have a gallon batch, increase it to 2 gallons with 8 can of concentrate and the rest water. Then add EC-1118 and it should restart with no problems. 

OR...........................

Start a separate 1 gallon batch with 8 can of concentrate and the rest water. You should have an SG of about 1.050 to 1.055, which will give you (if finishes dry) an ABV of 8%, then blend the two together.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 19, 2007)

17% for a peach is hot? 




Hey Hoss....did you read that????


----------



## afireguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Hehe, My math must be off, I had it at 14% when it zeroed out. But I was wondering why it taste like a mild peach lighter fluid



. At any rate, It stalled out orginally at 1.056and I was bored so I drove out to see George and bought several kinds of yeast, nutrients, enzymes and engizers. Added engiizers and nutrerits and sugar to try to get it going again. 
I have room for a little fluid in the corboy 4 or 5 inches in this 6 gal batch.
George was out of 1118 but I bought lalvin 212 or something else that is supposed to yield 18% and about three of everything in his little refridge.
So you guys are saying to add peach juice (wherever you get it) and thensome super yeast and let her go for a while longer?... p.s. I also bought some peach flavoring in a bottle from George should I also add this?....Thanks 
Mark, Afireguy


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 19, 2007)

You can get Welches, White Grape Peach flavored concentrate in the frozen juice section of your grocery store.

Do Not add the flavoring at this point, that goes in about a day before bottling.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 19, 2007)

17% ? I refer to that as Lightweight Chic Wine......give me some of Joan's 23%......cause, I drink for the alcohol, not the flavor


----------



## Hoss (Nov 19, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> You can get Welches, White Grape Peach flavored concentrate in the frozen juice section of your grocery store.
> 
> Do Not add the flavoring at this point, that goes in about a day before bottling.




I made 5 gallons out of the Welches White Grape and Peach and it was great. I was very impressed with it.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 19, 2007)

OK Joan, what was this 23% wine you made. You've been holding out on us! 


Hoss, how about giving us some input for the food and wine section. What pairing goes with Joan's "Kick Butt" wine?


----------



## Hoss (Nov 19, 2007)

well, a blond goes good with it


----------



## grapeman (Nov 19, 2007)

I should have seen that one coming!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2007)

My virgin ears!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 19, 2007)

she said she had made jet fuel.....unexpectedly. I think she even considered pouring it out at one point. Well, high alcohol is right down my ally, so to speak. I like my wine with a bite, and maybe just a whiff of peach, or just a slight flavor, but if I want to taste peach, I'll just go to the produce section and get me a couple....so, I convinced her to send me a bottle of it. It was great. I would gladly accept another one should it arrive my way. To me, less than 15%,....I'll just have a Dr. Pepper, thank you.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 19, 2007)

It was an accident, I tell ya!!! It was my first scratch wine. Dumb me... I followed the directions!!! Unfortunately that's what I thought I was supposed to do! Apparently the peaches were waaaay sweeter than the recipe figured. When I went to check the SG, the hydrometer wouldn't even stay in the must! I watered it down as much as I could and still fit in the primary. It was FULL! It's actually not 23%. It's 24%! Even stranger, I used Cotes de Blanc so it should never have finished fermenting.

Hoss is right. I was all set to pour 7 gallons of it down the drain. I tasted it at about 11 months and it wasn't that bad. I didn't want to waste the corks so I put as much as I could into big bottles. I didn't even bother to print labels for it or put shrink caps on them. 

I gave a local wine-lover friend several bottles of it just to get rid of it! (I told him he would need to sign a release form before he took possession.



) It turns out is was actually good. His mother-in-law said it was the best wine she's ever had and wants more!



A mutual friend of Hoss' and mine got 2 bottles. (Hoss is jealous!) She doesn't even like wine! She loved it and is now a wine drinker! She's been saving the second bottle to have at a party during the Alabama-Auburn game on the 24th.

I wasn't going to post about it here but maybe it is a good thing I did. Maybe others won't do the same thing I did. Or maybe they will and end up with an extra stout batch of peach wine!





*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## grapeman (Nov 19, 2007)

So what's the thing you don't want to repeat..... giving it all away only to find out it is good?!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Joanie (Nov 19, 2007)

LOL No... from now on I will check the SG when I'm adding sugar!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 19, 2007)

Joan, you should be more careful with instructions like me


----------



## Joanie (Nov 19, 2007)

Hahahahahahahahahaha

:þ~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Hoss (Nov 19, 2007)

just sayin


----------



## grapeman (Nov 19, 2007)

So Hoss is it sort of like Peach Port? Seems higher ABVthan most Ports the guys are making now. Did you get Joan's recipe? I bet you could get some good peaches down there.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 19, 2007)

appleman said:


> So Hoss is it sort of like Peach Port? Seems higher ABVthan most Ports the guys are making now. Did you get Joan's recipe? I bet you could get some good peaches down there.




I think her recipe consists of adding sugar until you have to forcefully insert the hydrometer


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2007)

What yeast did she use to get 23%?


----------



## Joanie (Nov 19, 2007)

Cote de blanc


----------



## Hoss (Nov 19, 2007)

Wild Turkey Yeast I believe


----------



## Joanie (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah! That's the stuff!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2007)

Cote Des Blanc says it will only yield 12-14%! How did you get 23% or are you just kidding?


----------



## Hoss (Nov 19, 2007)

I can testify that she ain't kidding....though I can't speak for the kind of yeast...


----------



## Joanie (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm not kidding! It's what I used! How could it have fermented?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont see that being possible but sh$t happens I guess.


----------



## afireguy (Nov 19, 2007)

You guys talked me into it,
Im putting it back in the main , adding more peach and sugar ,
and a prestarted 18% yeast and shooting for PEACH PORT
so to speak, and hope I can poor it in my tank when Im not drinking it.




To the Moon.....With Peach Bomb
p.s. thats going to be my Labels....My sons going to Photo Shop,morph a peach into an old fashion bomb for me....


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2007)

Maybe add some light malt as jobe says it masks the high abv a lot.


----------



## afireguy (Nov 20, 2007)

I think its going to be ok




Been sampling the lees again hehe (everythings good at the moment), I added some Lalvin 1122and three cans of Peach apple concentrate.
I prestarted the yeast at 98.6, But it still looks like its over with the fermentation, but Its all good, The fruint concentrate really added to the taste so if it does'nt burn off it will still be good. I dont know why it tasted so strong for so longand not really sweet (unless it turns in the bottle later) but im happy about the taste at this point.. I reracked it again back to the corboy to Mellow out a while. 
Heres my final numbers, can anybodyhelp me with my abv% for my label Ive given up on tryin to keep count.
Started at 1.090
Stalled out at 1.036 and added sugar and Nutrients and energizes
went up to 1.054
racked at 1.034
went to 1.032
added juice went to 1.038
Stepped on hydromenter....went in trash........lol (the extra lees kickin in)
So as you see I dont have a clue at the moment....but feelin no pain...
Learned two things on this batch, spigots not really a good thing for taste testing (unless You like creating a new family in the way of Fruit Flys) and Don't ever lay your hydrometer on a towel on the floor.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 20, 2007)

Next lesson fireguy- buy about 4 hydrometers so you are sure you have a spare and you will rarely break another one! Give it a while and see if it starts up again with the added juice and starter. If not, you at least have a nice tasty sweet peach wine. Let it clear and you will really enjoy it. Then you can just set the bucket up on something and drink right out of the spigot


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 20, 2007)

Right now you are at 10.05% ABV


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2007)

I would not bottle this 1 for awhile. Id let it sit and see if it starts up with a little time. If it dont add sorbate and k-meta to make sure she dont fire up in the bottle.


----------



## afireguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, I do like to stock up when I drive out to the little wine store,4 hydros 
that sound like a nice round number.
And Really thanks for the heads up on the Spigot......been tryin to figuer out what that thinags for anyway



hehe.
Did Learn one other lesson though, I've been also making a craisen(cranberrys like raisen) fruit wine with Strawberrys, apple juice, grape juice bananas, pinapple juice and orange juice...I guess kind a sangreia thing. Its been fermenting like crazy.I have a 6.5 gal corboyand needed all my extra juice in the lees to feel it up to the top, so I came up with anot so great ideal, I would feel Up a gal water jugwith the remaining juice afterI racked it.Then I would turn it upside down to let the lees and juice seperate, The lees falling into the handle and all and then siphon off the juice through the bottom of the container which is now on top. The only Problem was that I was really in a big hurry to get mydaughter to her Winston rootbeer making competition and forgot that active Fermentation and no pressuer release equal a *Fruit Cocktial Missle*.
My daughter Swore when we got back That I must have slaughter at least three people inthat Bathroom.... got some good pictures out of it but what a mess, and that was my Thrid lesson on this little Adventure....



crazy man....p,s,Thanks guys for doing the math Im just gonna sit on it a while *Edited by: afireguy *


----------



## grapeman (Nov 20, 2007)

Well if you got some good pictures of the missile murder, where are they?


----------



## afireguy (Nov 20, 2007)

I tried to upload one, think I would have gotten it but my pic was about ten times to big, not sure how to reduce the quality.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 20, 2007)

Check out Masta's post on the Picture Sizer tool and posting pictures.
http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2514


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2007)

We want to see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afireguy (Nov 21, 2007)

Heres oneangle, but you can't see the other wall and the ceiling.
The little culprit is laying to the top right of the blue pan, and the launching pad was the small silver pan inside the blue pan.
Fun Fun Fun


----------



## grapeman (Nov 21, 2007)

I would have liked to see that bottle rocket going off!



Glad you got the posting thing down so we can see your mess. Good thing it was at least in the shower. Too bad the curtain wasn't closed.


----------



## afireguy (Nov 21, 2007)

And Finally,
Heres my two new editions to the family


----------



## afireguy (Nov 21, 2007)

But heres my newest Baby, andwere fixin to get busy.



....Isn't she Pretty......
Ps. *Happy Thanksgiving*


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 21, 2007)

That wine...



......Looks like scene out of Psycho. 



Think I have the recipe for that turkey.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 21, 2007)

That's giving a whole new meaning to "Turkey Breast"






Along with that turkey you need a good "dressing" or is that stuffing?


----------



## afireguy (Nov 21, 2007)

And Last but not least, Really the last one,




Heres me and my Baby playing Hide And Seek


















HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 21, 2007)

Afire guy:

A little off topic, but are you an actual "Fire Guy". Fireman or just in the fire equipment business?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 21, 2007)

Pssst...... Jobe- check his profile - says he is a fireman...


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 21, 2007)

So am I, But I do fire equipment.

There is a big difference in what we do, but the terminology or "labeling" is somewhat the same around here.


----------



## afireguy (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi jobe05, 
Next Sept. I will have be 30 yearsin the Dallas FireDept. (They now call it Dallas Fire Rescue) everything changes. Im currently working in northeast Dallas close to Garland and Mesquite Texas . Im driving the front end of a large tiller truck, its actually a lot of fun driving the new truck but its really rough on the guy that drives theback half. They say its like riding Mr. Toads Wild ride at Disney World.I've drove the back a time or two in traing and everythings backwards. You turn left to move right etc...
Anyway Jobe05 what do you do in fire equipment services?*Edited by: afireguy *


----------



## Hoss (Nov 21, 2007)

my son is a fireman/paramedic here. he's been one for about 8 yrs. He's a driver also.


----------



## afireguy (Nov 21, 2007)

Great Hoss, 
Its beenreally good to me. A couple more years and Im off to retirement land (which is why Im particing up on my new hobby...) Is your son with Dallas,if he is I don't think i've meet him yet if his last name is the same as yours.. anyway Best of luck to you guys.


p.s. I also had to do the paramedic thing between 1980 and 1990
and It was great when I finally got assigned to a truck and orengine, been on both.*Edited by: afireguy *


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 21, 2007)

There are several areas of fire equipment fire services that we have, including inspections, training and setting up manufacturing facilities with their fire brigade, which include turnout gear and air packs, panther, Scott etc.

We have many other services but these are some that cross the lines with the local Fire Departments in our area. The fire departments would much rather have us do it, but the public doesn't much recognize the difference between a business and a public service that the fire department can provide when it comes to training, to the point the public thinks the fire department can supply them with turnout gear........... If they only knew............

30 years..... God Bless ya.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 21, 2007)

afireguy said:


> It was great when I finally got assigned to a truck and orengine, been on both.



Truck or engine???

Whats the difference? It never dawned on me till I read your post but is that why they call them "Engine Companies" or "Engine House"

Why Engine?


----------



## afireguy (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Jobe,
In Dallas and probley else where, Trucks carry heavy equipment such as your bigger ladders, hurst rescue toolsfor extrications, postive pressuer fans for ventilation, salvage and overhaul equipment. Saws for top Ventilation...etc...While Engines carry normally 500 Gals of water, fire hoses,Large pump (Also called pumpers)supply hoses to hook up to other sorces of water (hydrant or other engines or drafting out of pools or ponds etc.)...In short enginesare for quick fire suppersion and trucks are for carring equipment, (like saws to cut off burglar bars so the engine companycan fire attack.) So if anybody every wondered there it is in a Nut shell.....


----------



## WoodTurner (Dec 3, 2007)

I got to drive a fire truck once. It was a big one.



However, I just started a peach wine about 4 days ago. Sounds a little similar to yours fireguy. It's bubbling like my personality. I did use a can of molasses in it and that gave a bit of a different taste to the must. I'll try to fill you in sometime when it gets closer to clearing time and let you know what it might taste like.


----------

